# Leaking Battery



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

forgive me if there is a known issue, but I encourage owners of the cruze to do a simple check. pop your hood and look under the battery cover at the battery and check for corrosion on your terminals or leaks.

several years ago there was an issue with leaking batteries. I mean leaking bad, ruining vehicles due to eating the harnesses and metals. bad.

i looked at mine about a week ago and there was corrosion on the positive terminal so I cleaned it with corrosion cleaner and a wire brush. yesterday I checked it again and it was back. I took it in to the dealer for a new battery under warranty and they pulled the whole battery tray out for a look.

there was battery acid all over EVERYTHING under there. they got it cleaned up but I am lucky I checked at all otherwise this would have gone unchecked for possibly a few years and major issues would occur.

its worth a look.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

by the way, I only have about 11k miles......


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the warning! Last I checked 4 months ago there was nothing. I'll need to check again tomorrow.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good looking out. I'll make sure to check anytime I'm in there.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Worth checking since it's under a cover and you might miss it. I just looked at mine and everything is perfect at 11k miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll add this to my monthly fluid level and tire pressure checks.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

8 and a half months and 6,000 miles and no battery issues. Terminals look perfect not seeing and leaks - all good.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*Higgs Boson* -- curious, you _studying_ or _working_ in *particle physics* or something?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> *Higgs Boson* -- curious, you _studying_ or _working_ in *particle physics* or something?


I considered asking this question, but decided that the answer would be elusive, if it exists at all.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I'm "brash" so I asked.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Really a no brainer if someone over torque the battery terminals and find cracks in the plastic around those terminals. Or if the battery was dropped with cracks on the side of that plastic case.

Noticed my brand new Cruze battery terminals were bone dry, coated them with dielectric silicon grease to help retard corrosion. Even a maintenance free battery emits acid fumes. Been that way since Count Volta invented the sulfuric acid battery in 1800.

Ford and Edison recogized this problem in around 1900, ten years and ten million bucks later came out with a nickel iron battery, but didn't have the energy capacity as the sulfuric acid battery so never was applied to automotive.

Germans sure like it, was safe for U-boat use where they thought that would give them the edge in starting WW I. Weren't successful in that adventure, so tried that again about twenty years later. 

We pay around 80 cents for a microcontroller, that mounted to a PCB runs around 8 bucks, your cost would be 500-1000 bucks. Nominal voltage is 5 volts, hitting 7 volts would make that board toast. Can't use a linear regulator in an alternator, would add about a buck to the cost, so using a small switching transistor that generates high transient voltages in the alternator. Those are filtered out by the battery, but that only works if the battery is near full capacity and has very good electrical connections. Typically, a lead acid battery can only take about three full discharges, then its history.

Just saying, make sure those battery connections are clean and tight, in particular to the alternator circuit and mostly if out of warranty. Can really run up your credit card bill if you don't.


----------



## Winemaker (Oct 17, 2012)

My wife's Cruze started acting up with difficult to start problems, so I looked under the hood and the negative terminal was perfect but when I opened the positive side flap the terminal and cable were covered in a thick gray fuzz. We'll see what the dealer has to say.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Winemaker said:


> My wife's Cruze started acting up with difficult to start problems, so I looked under the hood and the negative terminal was perfect but when I opened the positive side flap the terminal and cable were covered in a thick gray fuzz. We'll see what the dealer has to say.



Winemaker,
I understand your concern with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## denny48 (Jun 12, 2012)

I really like my chevy cruze but i took my cruze in for its first oil change at 3000 miles and was told that battery acid had eaten through the battery tray and down onto the painted surface below eating through that as well ........ I have a rental car now so we will see how it goes with dealer service and repair ........ I called the gm 1 800 number and asked them about a tsb on this issue and was told there are none............i guess my worry is......... what if anything can be done if this battery acid does any lasting damage to the main system wiring and computer because all that stuff is right up near the battery because with my luck these issues will not rear their ugly head until after the warranty runs out


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

denny48 said:


> I really like my chevy cruze but i took my cruze in for its first oil change at 3000 miles and was told that battery acid had eaten through the battery tray and down onto the painted surface below eating through that as well ........ I have a rental car now so we will see how it goes with dealer service and repair ........ I called the gm 1 800 number and asked them about a tsb on this issue and was told there are none............i guess my worry is......... what if anything can be done if this battery acid does any lasting damage to the main system wiring and computer because all that stuff is right up near the battery because with my luck these issues will not rear their ugly head until after the warranty runs out




denny48,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Trybus (Sep 4, 2012)

I also started to get corrosion on my positive connector to my battery after about 30k miles. I got a new battery and battery housing because of the battery leak. And now abnout 5k miles later, I am getting corrosion on the negative connector


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just looked at my 2012 with 700 miles on it, looks like what is water in the tray, looked closer and the battery seems to seep from the top portion where the fill ports are. I just happened to look at it out of curiosity when checking my oil. First they claimed to fix a scratch that was on a NEW vehicle and have to take it back to fix it right and then I noticed the sill plates aren't there which is on the window sticker...and now this. If a battery goes flat in winter my logic is to order a new one and not jump it and hope it lasts...which is what I suspect they did as the one I was looking at was dead before I decided on this one...If there is any beating around the bush from them, I will remind them about the GM survey that is on the way to me lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AVCruze12 said:


> Just looked at my 2012 with 700 miles on it, looks like what is water in the tray, looked closer and the battery seems to seep from the top portion where the fill ports are. I just happened to look at it out of curiosity when checking my oil. First they claimed to fix a scratch that was on a NEW vehicle and have to take it back to fix it right and then I noticed the sill plates aren't there which is on the window sticker...and now this. If a battery goes flat in winter my logic is to order a new one and not jump it and hope it lasts...which is what I suspect they did as the one I was looking at was dead before I decided on this one...If there is any beating around the bush from them, I will remind them about the GM survey that is on the way to me lol.


That battery should be completely replaced. The battery tray needs to be removed and everything under it cleaned of any acid residue. The tray needs to be cleaned as well and possibly replaced if the battery acid has eaten done more than etched the tray.

I just ran across a JD Powers report that basically says batteries are the most common replacement item in the first three years of ownership, even above tires. Top 10 Most Replaced Vehicle Components After Three Years | AutoGuide.com News


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> That battery should be completely replaced. The battery tray needs to be removed and everything under it cleaned of any acid residue. The tray needs to be cleaned as well and possibly replaced if the battery acid has eaten done more than etched the tray.
> 
> I just ran across a JD Powers report that basically says batteries are the most common replacement item in the first three years of ownership, even above tires. Top 10 Most Replaced Vehicle Components After Three Years | AutoGuide.com News



Yeah I will make sure..they are getting a call first thing tomorrow morning to schedule...it just stinks when there are issues but I was always told NEW doesn't mean GOOD


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AVCruze12 said:


> Just looked at my 2012 with 700 miles on it, looks like what is water in the tray, looked closer and the battery seems to seep from the top portion where the fill ports are. I just happened to look at it out of curiosity when checking my oil. First they claimed to fix a scratch that was on a NEW vehicle and have to take it back to fix it right and then I noticed the sill plates aren't there which is on the window sticker...and now this. If a battery goes flat in winter my logic is to order a new one and not jump it and hope it lasts...which is what I suspect they did as the one I was looking at was dead before I decided on this one...If there is any beating around the bush from them, I will remind them about the GM survey that is on the way to me lol.




AVCruze12,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name and VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## urbanoluis (Apr 14, 2013)

I have the same problem with my wife's Cruze. It started having problems starting up and I popped the hood and found corrosion on positive connector. It's a 2011 and has about 20000 miles. I will take it to the dealer on Monday.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Have this issue in most of my cars, especially my truck. I usually clean them really good with a wire brush and cleaner and then I put it all back together and spray over it with black spray paint to seal it up. For the most part it works but sometimes replacement copper terminals cause a reaction with the lead batt terminals and they still corrode.


----------



## Dark Matter (May 16, 2012)

Thanks. My terminals are fine but there is acid and corrosion all over the tray (2012/16k miles). Cannot see under without removing the whole thing. Definite battery leak.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

urbanoluis said:


> I have the same problem with my wife's Cruze. It started having problems starting up and I popped the hood and found corrosion on positive connector. It's a 2011 and has about 20000 miles. I will take it to the dealer on Monday.


Please let me know how everything goes at the dealer and if I can be of assistance. Private message is the best way to contact me. Have a great week! 

Jackie
GM Customer Care


----------



## michaelsavaglio140 (Dec 7, 2012)

I had the exact same issue with my 2012 eco 6MT with approx. 59,000 miles. After removing the battery and plastic fuse block cover, I found that acid ate most of the positive clamp and cable assembly to the fuse block. From what I could tell, the positive battery post was bent and there was a crack between the post and the batteries plastic case. I'm not sure if this was a manufacturing defect on AC Delco, improper installation on GM, or a bad design of the plastic cover assembly possibily pushing and pulling the batteries positive post over time. In the end I purchased a new positive cable from GMpartsNow and a battery at Wally Mart due to their 3 year replacement warranty plus an additional 2 years pro-rate replacement. Always fun to find a corrosion snowball under plastic decorative covers...


----------



## talozie (Jun 27, 2016)

I decided to check here and discovered that this battery acid issues is a problem with the Cruze. I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze which I take in for servicing every 3 to 4 thousand miles. I have had the car for 2 years and a couple days ago I was told that my battery is leaking and needs to be replaced. It will be replaced under the warranty but the battery cables need to be replaced at my cost of $157. I don't feel I should have to pay this price. After all there is no way a brand new car of 2 yrs should be having this problem. If I don't replace it I will continue to have more problems even worse. What can be done about this the dealership doesn't seem to want to help me. But if the battery is faulty the cables should be replaced as well with no additional cost to me.

I need help I don't have this extra money. I am single mother and times are hard enough.

Thanks,
Tillies


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

talozie said:


> I have had the car for 2 years and a couple days ago I was told that my battery is leaking and needs to be replaced. It will be replaced under the warranty but the battery cables need to be replaced at my cost of $157.


Which warranty? If you're under 36,000 miles, the car should still be under bumper to bumper warranty - I assume that's the warranty the battery is being replaced under.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What I am finding very disturbing now where batteries are sold, seeing signs if your battery was frozen, not covered under warranty.

Our Cruze battery had a very high self discharge rate, due to internal leakage, but fortunately in the late summer. If it occurred a month or two later with zero weather, would have been frozen like any lead acid battery made in the last 120 years!

Sure can tell, the sides bubble out and they stay that way when the real problem is caused by high internal leakage. Any battery with a low charge on it will freeze up. The latest way to be ripped off.


----------



## Shikadee01 (Aug 4, 2017)

For the last couple weeks my 13 Cruze has been having issues starting and hesitates when taking off from a stop. This morning I noticed a horrible smell coming from under the hood. Got home tonight and popped up hood to find battery acid everywhere and the battery was smoking really badly. I know next to nothing about cars so I will have it towed to the dealership tomorrow morning and see what they say. I'm hoping it's just a simple battery change.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

How old is your battery? Do you live in a hot environment? Both of these could help cause the demise of your battery.

After changing out your battery, use a bit of baking soda around the battery to neutralize any acid the dealer did not remove. Also take the terminals off and grease them lightly.


----------

